# ResortNet2 wifi at WorldMark



## Denny97394

Piss-poor internet speed via wifi at WorldMark in Nice, CA. Complained online and by phoning vendor DeepBlue Communications support yesterday. Said they would check things out and call me back. NO CALL BACK. Still only 960kbps this morning. Kicks off most apps on my iPad and too slow on my MacBook Air for streaming anything. Hope somebody at corporate reads this. I am also posting on the WorldMark owners website to see if others have complaints about DB's internet service which we pay extra to get with TravelShare.
Denny97394


----------



## rhonda

Just curious, how it the cell phone coverage?  Could you use tethering instead?
If you happen to have good cell data coverage, would you mind naming the provider?  Thx!


----------



## ecwinch

It is poor and they know it. As they discussed at the annual mtg, they are upgrading the system as existing contracts at the individual resorts expire. Some locations have limited options, and some locations - given the physical layout - will always be challenging.


----------



## smmatrix

How much more faster than 1Mb per customer should they provide us?   I am happy with 1mb service while vacationing.  What irritates me is when I see 115kb service, which is still more than 2x faster than dialup.  Because a resort has to serve so many customers, a full T1 line is the minimum requirement.  T1 costs are $700/mth (away from an highly urbanized area) and its speed is 1.54Mbps.  I hope our resorts aren't spending more than $700/mth each!!  The next upgrade is a T3 line which is about 3x the speed (3 x 1.54) and double the monthly costs.  Don't confuse the speeds you get at home with digital cable versus commercial products.


----------



## ronparise

The plan for Worldmark is I think the same as for club wyndham and that is a two tiered system. The first level is a basic service  for web surfing and email. And the second level is for streaming

With Wyndham the first level is free for I think 4 devices and the second costs a bit. I'm not sure how it will work with travelshare and the benefit of free internet

As Eric said some of the resorts in remote locations will still be a challenge

I need the Internet when I travel but I don't need to stream. To be sure I can work,  I travel with a mobile hot spot and if the resorts system lets me down I use my own


----------



## sparty

smmatrix said:


> How much more faster than 1Mb per customer should they provide us?   I am happy with 1mb service while vacationing.  What irritates me is when I see 115kb service, which is still more than 2x faster than dialup.  Because a resort has to serve so many customers, a full T1 line is the minimum requirement.  T1 costs are $700/mth (away from an highly urbanized area) and its speed is 1.54Mbps.  I hope our resorts aren't spending more than $700/mth each!!  The next upgrade is a T3 line which is about 3x the speed (3 x 1.54) and double the monthly costs.  Don't confuse the speeds you get at home with digital cable versus commercial products.



No..  A DS3(T3) has 28 DS1's within it's payload so a T3 is 28X faster than a T1.  I would think most commercial buildings use fiber these days.  Back in the early 90's I helped with Tellabs Titan 5500 cross connect switch and even then it was going more optical than copper.  I also developed the T1 backhauls for Emergency Public safety radio links, I think some of that is still in use today, but overall I thought copper carrier aggregation was fading quickly. Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Hometales

Denny97394 said:


> Piss-poor internet speed via wifi at WorldMark in Nice, CA. Complained online and by phoning vendor DeepBlue Communications support yesterday. Said they would check things out and call me back. NO CALL BACK. Still only 960kbps this morning. Kicks off most apps on my iPad and too slow on my MacBook Air for streaming anything. Hope somebody at corporate reads this. I am also posting on the WorldMark owners website to see if others have complaints about DB's internet service which we pay extra to get with TravelShare.
> Denny97394



I don't know what speed I am getting but it is still very poor at WorldMark in Nice, CA. on April 19, 2017. Cannot stream anything and even working is painful with page to page changes taking so long. If ResortNet2 offers higher speeds for different pricing it would haver been good to have that shown more clearly although i probably wouldn't have paid more than the basic fee to have internet access.


----------



## ecwinch

The WM version of ResortNet2 does not offer the tiered service Ron describes. Ron is talking about the version at the Club Wyndham resorts were basic access is free. With WM you only have one service level and it is paid.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Does anyone have a travelshare membership that has wifi perks, who wouldn't mind sharing their credentials.

PM me please.

I'm annoyed at WM for not giving wifi.


----------



## geist1223

That would mean I would have to give you my sign on and password. Never in a million years. Also they must have a way to track etc because if the Reservation was not made from my WM Account I do not have access to Resortnet at the Resort. I happily share Resortnet with folks staying with us but they give me their device(s) and I sign them on. If they get dropped (happened once or twice per day recently at the Canadian) I sign them back on.


----------



## Sandy VDH

geist1223 said:


> That would mean I would have to give you my sign on and password. Never in a million years. Also they must have a way to track etc because if the Reservation was not made from my WM Account I do not have access to Resortnet at the Resort. I happily share Resortnet with folks staying with us but they give me their device(s) and I sign them on. If they get dropped (happened once or twice per day recently at the Canadian) I sign them back on.



Well I thought it was asking for the travel share number and zip code. NOT signon and password otherwise I would have not asked in the first place.  

The info that I was presented with is NOT asking for that.


----------



## geist1223

There's is no "Travelshare Number." Sometimes when I have not signed on for a long time I have to go through a setup that includes my Worldmark Account Number and other information. But whether it is providing my sign on and password, Worldmark Account Number, or other Account related information my answer remains that same. Also as I explained it would not help if the Reservation was not made with my Worldmark Account Number.


----------

